# Brewery & taproom with interior mezzanine level or exterior raised platform



## Brian Wallace (Oct 31, 2018)

North Carolina

Buildings:
Taproom - 1300 sf
Brewhouse - 4200 sf (with 22' ceilings and possibility of mezzanine level)
Exterior Beer Garden - 3,000 sf

*Dining/drinking area will include the taproom as well as the beer garden.

*Scenerio #1: *
We want to build an elevated *exterior *patio approximately 16' above finished grade with the possibility of an additional level. The area below the elevated concrete deck will be usable and not enclosed.

*Q*. Would we be required to install a lift or elevator if we chose to add a second level to this structure? If we need to reduce the total square footage in order to not install an elevator we would be open to it.

** Note - This elevated patio is to increase beer garden square footage. The skyline is easily visible from the ground level. No additional services would be offered that are not offered in accessible areas. 

*Scenerio #2: *
Instead of a free standing structure with concrete decks we would stack shipping containers several levels high and utilize the roof of some of the containers as small private patios. 

*Q. *If we stack two containers we would effectively end up with two floors with a rooftop level (also a floor?). Does this require a lift or elevator? 

_** Same note as above

Do 1108.2.4 Exceptions relate to this issue?
_
Any help would be much appreciated.


Cheers,


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome 

Sounds like a nice concept either way

Give it a day or two for responses 

Are you near the coast line??


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Creative but must be accessible.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2018)

*Scenario #1: *OK as long as the different non-accessible levels are less than 3.000 sq. ft. total, have the same services as an exterior accessible level and meets exception #2:

2. In multilevel assembly seating areas where the
second floor or mezzanine level provides 25 percent
or less of the total seating capacity and 300
or fewer seats, all wheelchair spaces shall be permitted
to be located on the main level.

*Scenario #2: *Good luck in having an engineer designing it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 31, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Creative but must be accessible


What code section are you referencing that all seating *must* be accessible? I can think of a few where there may be an exception or just not required.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 31, 2018)

2010 ADASAD 206.2.5 Restaurants and Cafeterias. In restaurants and cafeterias, an accessible route shall be provided to all dining areas, including raised or sunken dining areas, and outdoor dining areas.
EXCEPTIONS:
2. In alterations, an accessible route shall not be required to existing raised or sunken dining areas, or to all parts of existing outdoor dining areas where the same services and decor are provided in an accessible space usable by the public and not restricted to use by people with disabilities.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 31, 2018)

2015 IBC 1108.2.9 Dining and drinking areas. In dining and drinking areas, all interior and exterior floor areas shall be accessible and be on an accessible route.
Exceptions:
2. An accessible route to dining and drinking areas in a mezzanine is not required, provided that the mezzanine contains less than 25 percent of the total combined area for dining and drinking and the same services, and decor are provided in the accessible area.


----------

